# Merry Chwistmas! I gots a lot of nice things!



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Dec 25, 2014)

I gots this house! And I gots a magic wand and some chewy things and a tunnel ands a sea grass mat and some treats too! 

Merry Chwistmas everybun! Xox


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 25, 2014)

Trix here-

Sophie, you are a very lucky pony bunny!!!!! Give your humans LOTS of licks!!!!!

<3,

Trix


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Dec 25, 2014)

wow! Dat's a much fancier play house than we gots. I think the rabbit mommy makes dem herselves and they sure don't look like that. But they taste pretty good, especially when she puts hay in it. She's gonna have to step it up on the fancies!

Black Jack ..........


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2014)

we got dad a bunch of books


----------



## Jamie714 (Dec 27, 2014)

That's cool. Mommy and daddy gave me bananas and a super yummy salad and some huge boxes. They set up a cage too but they said it's for Mommy's baby. I didn't know they put baby humans in cages! I keep trying to go in cuz it looks comfy. They gave me the box to that too.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you everybun!

I gave my hoomin a lick on de ainkle and I never do that but I loves my new house and shows her I loves it! For a Christmas pressie, I left my black whisker for my hoomin in my empty food bowl and she says oh thank you Sophie dats very nice! I hear hoomin says that I can chew the house on the insides but pleeeeze don't chew the nice outsides. What! She is crazy! I will chew whatevers I wants!

They has to put their babies in cages for sleeping. Hoomin calls me her baby so I has to go in my cage for sleeping too. Babies scare me, theys always squeaking and squaking! I don't do that, I'm so good and I only hum and purrs.


----------

